# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  حذف شدن مدارک کنکور(پشت کنکوریا کمک کنین)

## wonder

دوستان یه مشکلی برامن پیش اومده  :Yahoo (17): 
دیروز دستم خورد کل اسکرین شاتام حذف شدکه همه مدارکی که برای ثبت نام کنکورم بود جزوشون بود+کل فیلمایی که میخواستم دان کنم :Yahoo (17): این خیلی دردناکه 

ولی پرینت کارت ثبت ناممو دارم +شماره شناسنامه وکدملی+سوابق تحصیلیمم نهایتش ازمدرسه جورش میکنم

حالامیخواستم ببینم برای دریافت کارت ورود به جلسه 
ودیدن رتبه کنکور وانتخاب رشته  چه مدارکی نیازه ؟؟؟

----------


## Ali77

> دوستان یه مشکلی برامن پیش اومده 
> دیروز دستم خورد کل اسکرین شاتام حذف شدکه همه مدارکی که برای ثبت نام کنکورم بود جزوشون بود+کل فیلمایی که میخواستم دان کنماین خیلی دردناکه 
> 
> ولی پرینت کارت ثبت ناممو دارم +شماره شناسنامه وکدملی+سوابق تحصیلیمم نهایتش ازمدرسه جورش میکنم
> 
> حالامیخواستم ببینم برای دریافت کارت ورود به جلسه 
> ودیدن رتبه کنکور وانتخاب رشته  چه مدارکی نیازه ؟؟؟


اگه منظورت از كارت ثبتنام همون پرينتى هست كه بعد از ثبتنام كل اطلاعاتتو ميزنه مشكلى ندارى،بالاى صفحه نوشته شماره پرونده و كد رهگيرى،اونا براى كارت و نتيجه و انتخاب رشته مورد نيازن.

----------


## wonder

> اگه منظورت از كارت ثبتنام همون پرينتى هست كه بعد از ثبتنام كل اطلاعاتتو ميزنه مشكلى ندارى،بالاى صفحه نوشته شماره پرونده و كد رهگيرى،اونا براى كارت و نتيجه و انتخاب رشته مورد نيازن.



اره اونو دارم واقعا ممنونم خیلی لطف کردین 
انشالانتیجشو ببینین :Yahoo (4): 

الان برم نگران فیلمام باشم پس  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## mobin7

کسی که پرینت ثبت نامشو گم کرده باید چ گ.هی بخوره

----------

